# Panasonic PT-AE100E



## bazzaj84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Have been reading up about this projector and by all reports it sounds like its not a bad Full HD Projector. Was just wondering on any thoughts you guys might have and if you think its the best in its class/price range?? Also how does it compare to the PT-AE4000? Thanks for your thoughts

Brandon


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a very old projector. Are you sure you have the model number correct? Did you mean the Panasonic PT-AR100U?


----------

